# Ever had a sexy encounter with a customer?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Has a customer ever invited you in for a glass of iced tea?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

sounds like you have tell us? was it with a guy or girl?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> sounds like you have tell us? was it with a guy or girl?


Never happened to me. But I like fun stories


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I had this black dude asking me about my accent and I said I am Italian. He said he was in Italy last year and notice Italian women like black men. Then he proceed to ask me if I like black men. I said no. He was offended and did not talk for the rest of the ride . No sex with customers or strangers. Too old for that .


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I had this black dude asking me about my accent and I said I am Italian. He said he was in Italy last year and notice Italian women like black men. Then he proceed to ask me if I like black men. I said no. He was offended and did not talk for the rest of the ride . No sex with customers or strangers. Too old for that .


My dream is to make love to a black chick on MLK day.
#fantasy
#bucketlist


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> My dream is to make love to a black chick on MLK day.
> #fantasy
> #bucketlist


Ok good luck


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I had this black dude asking me about my accent and I said I am Italian. He said he was in Italy last year and notice Italian women like black men. Then he proceed to ask me if I like black men. I said no. He was offended and did not talk for the rest of the ride . No sex with customers or strangers. Too old for that .


Hahahaha

Shot that shit down immediately



WNYuber said:


> My dream is to make love to a black chick on MLK day.
> #fantasy
> #bucketlist


Jesus Christ


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

A group of woman, who were talking about being intimate with each other, told me I should join their “friend” group. And a different group of woman asked me to join them at the bar for a drink.

After I picked up one woman, she said she was so happy I picked her up she could have sex with me. Um no thanks and that was just strange.

Several different groups of guys asked me for sex or oral sex. One group kept insisting I join them in their hotel room and gave me their room number in case I changed my mind. Several men invited me to join them at the bar for drinks or asked me out.

I declined all offers and made up an invisible husband. I just wanted to work.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


Invisible said:


> A group of woman, who were talking about being intimate with each other, told me I should join their "friend" group. And a different group of woman asked me to join them at the bar for a drink.
> 
> After I picked up one woman, she said she was so happy I picked her up she could have sex with me. Um no thanks and that was just strange.
> 
> ...


this job must be hard for women with all of the horn dogs out there


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

but this is delivery drivers subforum bot rideshare and most of these comments are rideshare


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

I have beautiful women time from time giving hints but I gotta keep it professional to an extent due to worry of bein set up. If she's really interested she gotta initiate her interest fully. We as drivers got enough shit on our plate as is!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> but this is delivery drivers subforum bot rideshare and most of these comments are rideshare


Ok yes I'm a rideshare driver, and yes as a woman I get hit on a lot, but I did do Uber Eats for about 2 months and yes I got hit on there. The customers would ask me to come in and "Partake &Party."

I also got hit on by restaurant wait staff and managers. The only thing I took them up on was the free food. &#128523;

Face it we work in the service industry and most folks consider us part of the service.


----------



## Frank White Philly (Jan 15, 2020)

At least once every other month by drunk chicks; mostly on their way to Delco, one on her way from Harleysville to eeeek, KENSINGTON 😂😂😂

I'm a faithful man to my woman. So it's a no-go no matter how pretty the woman may be.

The amount of touchy feely some of these women do is ridiculous


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

this job must be hard for women with all of the horn dogs out there
[/QUOTE]
-------------------
There is a lot of horn-dogettes out there, too.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Some passengers thought I was sexy, does that count? I stopped them from getting any ideas because passengers are gross. I don't know what cars they have been in!



nighthawk398 said:


> but this is delivery drivers subforum bot rideshare and most of these comments are rideshare


Forum topics are a social construct.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

It's been offered but since a divorce would costs me at least a mil it's simply not going to happen. Wouldn't happen either for the right reasons.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Frank White Philly said:


> At least once every other month by drunk chicks; mostly on their way to Delco, one on her way from Harleysville to eeeek, KENSINGTON &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I'm a faithful man to my woman. So it's a no-go no matter how pretty the woman may be.
> 
> The amount of touchy feely some of these women do is ridiculous


Some lady molested my hand, one time! :roflmao:


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> Beats loose.


Damn typo.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Some lady molested my hand, one time! :roflmao:


Had a good looking drunk chick hold my hand and say she loves me. A line from one of my fav movies ran through me mind. Run Forrest, run!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MasterAbsher said:


> Damn typo.
> 
> 
> Had a good looking drunk chick hold my hand and say she loves me. A line from one of my fav movies ran through me mind. Run Forrest, run!


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Has a customer ever invited you in for a glass of iced tea?


A women and a man invited me in to thier home 2 separate occasions.

The lady was very smooth, she's married by the way, her husband was out the country for business.
We were flitting the entire ride to her home.
She invites me in to come have a drink with her and see her 2 cats. I declined! since she was married!

The man I picked was friendly had a decent conversation, I could tell he was into me and once we got to his home, he invited me in to have a cup of tea with him. I respectfully declined!

He could've just been friendly, sinister or just wanted to clap my cheeks.

And just today I picked up a beautiful cuban girl, we had a great convo and a great time for that entire 18 minute ride to her work I was making her laugh and she was making me laugh, I could tell she was really into me.

All of the sudden she drops a bomb (love bomb) on me. She says you're really cute and I really like you and goes on to say she never does this but she really liked me.

I complimented her aswell and asked for her number, she gave it to me.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I declined all offers and made up an invisible husband.


Call now, operators are standing by...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Between Christmas and new years I get a 45 + request around 11-1130 pm for Chris. Get to the pick up, guy and a girl standing there, sexy chick, late 20s early 30s. He turns and walks away, she is just kinda standing there towrds the back of the car. I'm thinking either it's the wrong person or she has something to put in the back. 

I get out to see what's going on, she walks up to me. Gets right in my face and says "we've been doing blow all night and I'm so horny and he can't get it up." 

I was a little taken aback, not offemed or put off just kinda shocked. I said "got any more blow?" She laughed put her hand on almost on my junk and said "I like you, we'll have to party when we get down there" 

As were driving shes dancing in the seat. Showing me her **** she put my hand on her thigh, showed me she wants wearing underware, proved she was waxed. 

It was an eventful ride. 

Somehow I managed to convince myself this chick may actually be looking for some.

50 minutes later as I'm approaching the drop she asks me, "do you have the money on you?" 
I said oh. I really don't want any blow, I don't do that stuff anymore. 

She chuckled, put her hand on my junk and said "no, the money's for this " 

Doh!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doesn't having a woman, flat out, ask you to bed, count?

...then her boyfriend showed up... It was a very awkward uber trip, and my rating went down.:frown:

I think he may have overheard the conversation.:laugh:


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Between Christmas and new years I get a 45 + request around 11-1130 pm for Chris. Get to the pick up, guy and a girl standing there, sexy chick, late 20s early 30s. He turns and walks away, she is just kinda standing there towrds the back of the car. I'm thinking either it's the wrong person or she has something to put in the back.
> 
> I get out to see what's going on, she walks up to me. Gets right in my face and says "we've been doing blow all night and I'm so horny and he can't get it up."
> 
> ...


With an imagination like this you should write children's books :cools:


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Ok god luck


Low class people need someone to love.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

When doing the drunk shift had several invites to come in. Never accepted any, always politely declined. Craziest I posted last year got a ping for a Lyft pick up at a Hilton and when I arrived she said she didn’t need a ride she wanted a ride. Crazy, she didn’t even appear drunk. I left but not before telling her she had to cancel so I got the cancellation fee.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

When I deiivered pizza I had this regular Saturday night girl who ordered at around 1AM.

The third or fourth week I delivered to her place, she grabbed me at the door and hauled me into her apartment. The pizza was left in the fridge.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> With an imagination like this you should write children's books :cools:


Who need imagination when there's video?

I have the dash cam footage.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Who need imagination when there's video?
> 
> I have the dash cam footage.


Just having fun. I believe you. Too bad you cant share it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Call now, operators are standing by...


LOL! What's funny is for awhile doing this gig, I did wear a fake wedding band.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Grab my Keys said:


> I have beautiful women time from time giving hints but I gotta keep it professional to an extent due to worry of bein set up. If she's really interested she gotta initiate her interest fully. We as drivers got enough shit on our plate as is!


That would be my worry also. The person might be trying to frame me so they can initiate a lawsuit against DD or Uber




Boca Ratman said:


> Between Christmas and new years I get a 45 + request around 11-1130 pm for Chris. Get to the pick up, guy and a girl standing there, sexy chick, late 20s early 30s. He turns and walks away, she is just kinda standing there towrds the back of the car. I'm thinking either it's the wrong person or she has something to put in the back.
> 
> I get out to see what's going on, she walks up to me. Gets right in my face and says "we've been doing blow all night and I'm so horny and he can't get it up."
> 
> ...


Haha! Nothing in life is free!



OG ant said:


> A women and a man invited me in to thier home 2 separate occasions.
> 
> The lady was very smooth, she's married by the way, her husband was out the country for business.
> We were flitting the entire ride to her home.
> ...


Haha! Clap your cheeks, that's funny!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> When I deiivered pizza I had this regular Saturday night girl who ordered at around 1AM.
> 
> The third or fourth week I delivered to her place, she grabbed me at the door and hauled me into her apartment. The pizza was left in the fridge.


Did you report to the police?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Frank White Philly said:


> At least once every other month by drunk chicks; mostly on their way to Delco, one on her way from Harleysville to eeeek, KENSINGTON &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I'm a faithful man to my woman. So it's a no-go no matter how pretty the woman may be.
> 
> The amount of touchy feely some of these women do is ridiculous


I see you man. You guy's and the delco shit &#128514;


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Has a customer ever invited you in for a glass of iced tea?


Ive been propositioned a few times but im married and I'm straight so I've politely declined the guys offers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I forgot about these guys. I definitely had some interesting riders.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Did you report to the police?


About the blatant neglect of a freshly baked pizza ?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Never had any notable encounter, whether delivering or giving a ride. No one likes me, THANK GOD.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Couple cute pax put their numbers in my phone but nothing came of it.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I forgot about these guys. I definitely had some interesting riders.
> View attachment 403210


Jesus pax are cheap. I mean if you happen to have a condom they desperately need and your saving them a ride to and from the store, and they can't be bothered to throw you a few bucks. I have considered stocking stuff like condoms, I'm sure there are some pax who would pay top dollar, but initiating the conversation seems like it would be such a high risk of offending them I decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Jesus pax are cheap. I mean if you happen to have a condom they desperately need and your saving them a ride to and from the store, and they can't be bothered to throw you a few bucks. I have considered stocking stuff like condoms, I'm sure there are some pax who would pay top dollar, but initiating the conversation seems like it would be such a high risk of offending them I decided it wasn't worth it.


I don't think they were cheap. They were a bunch of young guys who were bragging about how much sex they get.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Has a customer ever invited you in for a glass of iced tea?


The flip side of that: Have you ever deliver an order to someone you used to bang?
I have. Pretty weird. Almost as weird as delivering to an apt I lived in 30 years ago when I was in college.



Uberchampion said:


> Ive been propositioned a few times but im married and I'm straight so I've politely declined the guys offers.


I see what you did there. :biggrin:


----------

